# Bluetooth Adapter for TV



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

I have a new tv that I bought and mistakenly assumed it had blue tooth. What would be my easy best option as for a Bluetooth adapter to use for pairing to bedside stereo speakers and headphone? http://www.vizio.com/e48c2.html,


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

That TV doesn't have Bluetooth build in. The USB port on it is only used for playing movies of a thumb drive or displaying pics.

Vizio does make some good Bluetooth Sound bars, the Bar is connected via HDMI or Fiber to the TV, then broadcasts the signal to additional Speakers, depending on which Kit you buy.

About the Headphone, well Sennheiser makes some very nice wireless Headphones, starting at about $100.00.


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks ordered bluetooth transmitter.


----------

